# Smoked baked potatoes



## cansmoke

I have smoked potatoes (parboiled first) several times and am having issues gettin them done.  The first time they were in with the meat at 240F for 3hours and were soft and tasty.

I did them at a lower temperature and they were hard so realized temp an issue.  

The last time I smoked them at 240F for 3+ hours and they still needed time in the microwave to soften up.

Any clues what else affects them.

I place them above the meat to avoid drippings and, well, heat rises.


----------



## 3montes

Heat and time. That's all potatoes need. If they're not done leave them in longer. I don't use full size bakers but usually medium sized reds or yukons. I put a little olive oil on them and then roll them in kosher salt for salt encrusted potatoes. Or sprinkle a little spice blend or rub on them whatever I feel like at the time.

Taters in the smoker are hard to beat!


----------



## pc farmer

I wrap them in foil.   Done in no time.


----------



## SmokinAl

I usually cut them up & put them in a pan with the meat.

Al


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Yeah, as mentioned, heat and time for taters. If you've had smoked potatoes, there's just no substitute. If you try to smoke them @ 225*, unless they're small yellows or reds, they'll take an eternity, barring cutting them up in a pan. I have actually put my potatoes into the smoke before my meat on occassion, just so they'd be done about the same time as the meat. The only time I've ever covered my potatoes with foil is when cut in a pan, after a couple hours of smoke...I've never wrapped in foil, though...defeats the purpose, IMHO.

I have smoked large Idaho Bakers in the past, and will continue doing so. A 1-1/4+lb Idaho will take all day @ 225*, and then some. 240* will shorten cooking time significantly. 250-260* and they'll scream right through to a tender state in about 1/2-2/3 the time it takes @ 225*...must be due to reaching boiling-point internally that much faster, and staying hot enough to create enough internal steam for a longer time.

When you squeeze the potato to check cooking progress, they'll feel hollow when done...that's the flesh shrinking and pulling away from the skin. When you bring them out, if not quite finished, just put them straight into in a covered dish to rest, and they will continue cooking for a bit before they start to cool down.

Lastly, there's no shame in using the nuke-box to finish them....been there...use the tools you have available to bring the meal to the table. I'm like many who like to do the cooking on the grill or in the smoker...start to finish...that doesn't always work out.

BTW, if you're smoking on a horizontal w/SFB, the grate temp variations will be far more than you'd think. Also, the warming racks (if you're using it) may be much hotter or cooler than the main grate, depending on your internal configuration, vent stack, tuning plates, baffles, etc.


Eric


----------



## cansmoke

We realized that we should have rubbed oi on them first.  We skipped a step.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Ah, but some of my best potatoes had no seasoning or oil at all. Sometimes the simplest things yield the best results. If I'm smoke-roasting, all I do is scrub 'em off, wipe 'em dry and smoke 'em up.

Eric


----------



## cansmoke

I tried that and it didn't work, hence the reason for this post.  How long do you bake'm for it to work.


----------



## smokeymose

I guess I do it backwards. I nuke them first (wrapped in a wet paper towel), then smoke them, with or without goodies added.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

CanSmoke, it depends on the size, shape and weight. Some russets are oval-shaped and take a bit less time by weight. Medium reds and yellows may take 4-5hrs @ 225-235*. Russets in the 3/4lb range might take 6-8hrs at the same temps. 1-1/4 to 1-1/2lb bakers, well, that's a whole new story...if you have a pork butt/picnic or beef brisket going, that's a good time to toss those monsters into the smoke, because they can take 10-12 hours smoking low & slow.

I have found that different smokers work differently with potatoes, just the same as they do with meats, so you'll have to play around with them a little bit to get a feel for what it will take with your rig.

Since you're willing to smoke potatoes, consider whole ear corn also...last I smoked I didn't soak them...tossed 'em in with some ribs in a smoker I never used before..medium ears were done to perfection @ 5hrs @ ~225-230* with a dry water pan.

Eric


----------



## cansmoke

For a 3 hr cook, I put oil and coarse salt on them and they tasted great and had softened up.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Good job!!! Sounds like you're finding that sweet spot. A little practice and patience goes a long way.

Keep smoking!!!

Eric


----------



## 3montes

I just did this last weekend. Medium sized reds. Par boil or nuke them until they are softened up maybe half done. Let them cool a bit. Put them on a cutting board and place the bottom of a plate on top. Apply pressure to the plate a little at a time until the potato gets squished. Don't use too much pressure you want the potato to sill hold together. So now you have a smashed potato with some of the white exposed from the skin. Put a little melted butter on them and sprinkle some Herbs De Provence. Place them on a sheet pan or I used one of those perforated aluminum pans and put them in the smoker until they are finished off.

The white gets a nice brown crust on it and the Herbs De Provence puts them over the top.


----------



## cansmoke

The other variable in the mix is the size of the potatoe so we discovered today.  We smoked smaller 'taters and they were much softer.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Oh, yeah, no doubt about size. If you double the weight of the potato you can figure on _at least_ double the cooking time at the same temp.

Eric


----------

